
How to Teach Artificial Intelligence Some Common Sense (2018) - MindGods
https://www.wired.com/story/how-to-teach-artificial-intelligence-common-sense/
======
MindGods
From the article:

“With Deep Blue we had a program that would make a superhuman chess move—while
the room was on fire,” Etzioni jokes. “Right? Completely lacking context.
Fast-forward 20 years, we’ve got a computer that can make a superhuman Go
move—while the room is on fire.” Humans, of course, do not have this
limitation. His team plays weekly games of bughouse chess, and if a fire broke
out the humans would pull the alarm and run for the doors.

Humans, in other words, possess a base of knowledge about the world (fire
burns things) mixed with the ability to reason about it (you should try to
move away from an out-of-control fire). For AI to truly think like people, we
need to teach it the stuff that everyone knows, like physics (balls tossed in
the air will fall) or the relative sizes of things (an elephant can’t fit in a
bathtub). Until AI possesses these basic concepts, Etzioni figures, it won’t
be able to reason.

